# How much more is your floor deadlift than your deficit?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

im currently deadlifting at about a 3 inch deficit, getting strong at this, i've matched my floor record with 220x4, will be doing 240 from that deficit today, then probably another deficit session then back to the floor, i think ill definitely be capable of 260+ after a couple sessions back on the floor but yeah, if anyone could answer the title it'd give me a rough idea of what i should be capable of


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats some good weight! i can pull 180 off the ground, havn't deaded in a while thou due to being a girl 

not a deficit, but i can rack pull 220+, never tried just a few inches of deficit but may well give it ago today infact.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> thats some good weight! i can pull 180 off the ground, havn't deaded in a while thou due to being a girl
> 
> not a deficit, but i can rack pull 220+, never tried just a few inches of deficit but may well give it ago today infact.


deficits are great man, they proper ruin your upper back and legs. my best ever off the floor was 250 about 15 months ago when i was 18. now at 20 i've not beaten that yet ahaha... give me two weeks  best off the floor recently was 240, it was an absolute balls to the walls 1rm, next session then did deficits, 180x8, next time 200x5, time after 220x4.

my form isnt the pinnicle of perfection but whatever;


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Depends on your position. I don't do deficit pulls at all.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> deficits are great man, they proper ruin your upper back and legs. my best ever off the floor was 250 about 15 months ago when i was 18. now at 20 i've not beaten that yet ahaha... give me two weeks  best off the floor recently was 240, it was an absolute balls to the walls 1rm, next session then did deficits, 180x8, next time 200x5, time after 220x4.
> 
> my form isnt the pinnicle of perfection but whatever;


impressive


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats real point of ddefecit deads if your squatting well ? Lower part is quads mainly anyway and looking at that video you have a back injury waiting to happen imo. Definite roll on lower back mate. Just be wary..


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Whats real point of ddefecit deads .


He just wanted an excuse to show off his lifts


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> He just wanted an excuse to show off his lifts


if that were the case id be showing you the videos of me when i was stronger than i am now but 2 years younger.

edit: to annoy you

feeling weak as well. half stone less due to using Adex.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trapps84 said:


> He just wanted an excuse to show off his lifts


If he carries on with that form he won't be showing off for much longer


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What's your goals? Have you thought about completing the 2nd half of the rep?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> deficits are great man, they proper ruin your upper back and legs. my best ever off the floor was 250 about 15 months ago when i was 18. now at 20 i've not beaten that yet ahaha... give me two weeks  best off the floor recently was 240, it was an absolute balls to the walls 1rm, next session then did deficits, 180x8, next time 200x5, time after 220x4.
> 
> my form isnt the pinnicle of perfection but whatever;


Sh$t that just made me squirm in my chair!!! Ouch !! I just had this vision of your spine saying bye bye!! Drop the weight and sort out your form, I dead 160kG for 8 reps off the floor but no worries with form so my 45 year old back remains in tact


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> If he carries on with that form he won't be showing off for much longer


Surprised Matt didn't comment tbh.

To much lower back for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Surprised Matt didn't comment tbh.
> 
> To much lower back for me.


All that bouncing around at the beginning as well, WTF??

Get your ass down, focus on what your about to do, shins against the bar.

Shoulders back, head up and drive with your legs to get going and then pull with your back....

That's what I do anyway ;-)


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to deficit deadlift infinity, but my spine resembled a wotsit. I now do mega perfect uber forum form and my lower quads bulged out my knee due to biomechanics of ouch bad back form from past abuse of donkey dead lifting. Now I can deadlift 100kg perfect and my last block out the sun


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sort out your form loser, or you will catch aids and you will die


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1venom1 said:


> Sort out your form loser, or you will catch aids and you will die


Now that's how to tell some one to do it right, or else!!!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

1venom1 said:


> Sort out your form loser, or you will catch aids and you will die


Plz no


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Surprised Matt didn't comment tbh.
> 
> To much lower back for me.


I've given up with people like this; there obtuse number chasing will be the ruination of them for sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> deficits are great man, they proper ruin your upper back and legs. my best ever off the floor was 250 about 15 months ago when i was 18. now at 20 i've not beaten that yet ahaha... give me two weeks  best off the floor recently was 240, it was an absolute balls to the walls 1rm, next session then did deficits, 180x8, next time 200x5, time after 220x4.
> 
> my form isnt the pinnicle of perfection but whatever;


thats not a 3 inch deficit , the barbell is on the rack pins as seen by the bars flex , given you are stood on wood and the bar is sat on pins with a bow in the bar i`d reckon that set up is pointless .


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats not a 3 inch deficit , the barbell is on the rack pins as seen by the bars flex , given you are stood on wood and the bar is sat on pins with a bow in the bar i`d reckon that set up is pointless .


To be fair our plates are slightly smaller than competition standard plates.

Either way I pulled 260 off the floor today, happy days. 270 next time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> To be fair our plates are slightly smaller than competition standard plates.
> 
> Either way I pulled 260 off the floor today, happy days. 270 next time.


There's not an inch difference lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not knocking the video but the thing that sticks out to me is the right knee turning in a lot on the first video. Do you find you have the same issue with squats also.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> To be fair our plates are slightly smaller than competition standard plates.
> 
> Either way I pulled 260 off the floor today, happy days. 270 next time.


If your plates are smaller than standard then surely pulling from the floor with the bar on the floor would be more of a deficit than standing on a block with the bar on the pins?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

im a fan of the big heavy deads, but the form looked scary to me, never add a kg until the form from the weight below isnt risking the spine poppin from the hips


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Paused deads, for 3ct, just below the knee = win.

Also, form is a bit 'derp'. Address this if you would like longevity in your deadlifts! It'll be the limiting factor soon enough.


----------

